# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Cactus thee

## bobas

Lieve mensen weet iemand ook waar cactus thee goed voor is

----------


## Agnes574

Cactusthee wordt gebruikt als drugs !!

*Effecten
San Pedro stelt je in staat om bewust te dromen en te wandelen door je eigen fantasiewereld. Het geeft een sterke trip met spirituele, kleurrijke visioenen. Het subject-object bewustzijn valt weg, en je ervaart dit alsof je opgelost bent in de zintuiglijke (vooral visuele) waarneming. Dit gaat vaak ook gepaard met een onbeschrijflijk gevoel van vreugde.
De San Pedro geeft een minder bedreigende en overweldigende trip dan Peyote, en de trip begint langzaam maar gestaag, meestal zonder al te veel misselijkheid.

Gevaarlijk in combinatie met drank, medicatiegebruik, zwangerschap,borstvoeding,MAO-remmers etc....

Meer info over die Cactussen op www.azarius.nl ....
Ik zou het NIET gebruiken op die manier!!!!

Je kunt wél thee kopen in de supermarkt waar ook cactus inzit, maar deze zijn gewoon lekker en niet ongezond  :Wink: .

----------


## bobas

dank je wel voor je reactie dus cactus thee heeft verder geen gezonde stoffen zoals bv groene thee enz.
Er was mij verteld dat het hielp bij het reinigings proces van het lichaam dat was dus een verkoop praatje van het kruiden vrouwtje op de markt.

----------


## Agnes574

Er zijn verschillende soorten cactussen natuurlijk ... mss heeft dat vrouwtje op de markt een 'gezonde cactus-thee', die de darmen reinigt .. ik weet het ook niet; heb weinig verstand van theeën...

Hier heb je een link naar een kort artikeltje over kruidenthee;
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=489

en een link naar groene thee;
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=6109

----------

